# Engine oil



## Gstrunak8 (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a mf210-4 with a s-126 2 cylinder diesel motor what weight oil would you run in this ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't really say what oil to use, should have a reference to that information in your owners manual. 
According to the Nebraska Tractor Test # 1366, in 1980, they used SAE 20-20W engine oil, and the transmission and final drive lubricant was Massey Ferguson Permatran fluid.
Hope this helps.


----------

